# Where can I find pictures of WWII DR locos and cars ?



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

* Now that I am entrenched in the Euro modeling, I am ready to do some more kitbashing. *
*Yet I need to find a good site to vist to find pictures to use for guides to work my magic. *
*I primarly am looking for pictures of medium sized DR locos - ie 2-8-2 or 2-8-0 with smaller *
*drivers as I will be cutting up a couple of the LGB 2080 locos. Also I need to find pictures *
*of some 3 axle freight cars, mostly flatcars and boxcars of the shorter variety. *

*Can anyone point me in the right direction to a site that would have pictures of these cars *
*and locos from the early to mid 1940s that I can use as guides to do my kitbashing ??? *

*Thanks in advance *

*Rocky*


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

MIBA have done a few specials, and of course some search on www.google.de for specific classes. 

Also keep in mind that the 1920s formed DRG became DR of the war era, not to be confused with the DR of the DDR post 1949. 

....occupation stuff of interest?


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

* Well to make a long story short...*
*I had always modeled US railway equipment, but I had to dismantle my medium size outdoor layout. *
*I wanted to wage war on our HOA because of this, so instead of ending up in prison, I packed away *
*my US G scale trains and got into 1/18th Military modeling in the WWII era. after about a year or so *
*of this, I found that I could adapt LGB trains into my diorama room. Now the diorama table is more *
*trains than battlefield. My modeling stages a German supply camp with the LGB trains being loaded *
*and un-loaded. This saved my sanity and kept my idle hands busy. I felt as though my pictures may *
*be too much for the forum, but perhaps they may fit here. So here's a few pictures of my diorama. * *Please keep in mind that some of these pictures may be older ones.*

*Rocky*


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

what fun rocky! 

nicely done-like the fancy point work with the guards best- 

the LGB stuff lends itself very well to this-there are no equivalent US rr stock that would do for US forces (not in a compact area to say the least) 

-in seeing your pics-this just looks so 'right' -little compromise at all in getting a 'model' effect-to my eye at least 

particularly like your use of 'dull' colored stock-browns reds , silver etc-love the camo job you did on the short wall gon with the anti aircraft(?) gun 

now i think you need a red cross van too!!-and of course a 1:24 tank or 2-half tracks too-or a schwimmwagen (like a VW Thing that was amphibious) 

and i think you need a rather dully colored steam loco-perhaps something like a Heidi or the less expensive Spreewald in black-or even the black 0-6-6-0 


and i think you need some barbed wire-it seems this was always in the old movies near train yards 



thanks for sharing- 


heres a fun site-and the links on this site might help you


http://www.narrow-gauge.co.uk/gallery/111


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting is all I can say. I cannot place the cammo on the rail gun tho, what pattern is it?


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

got into 1/18th Military modeling in the WWII era. after about a year or so 
of this, I found that I could adapt LGB trains into my diorama room. 

1 : 18 is an unusual scale for mass made railroad toys. Some of the LGB narrow gauge locos are offered in that scale. e.g. HF 110 and 130, which represent WW 2 locos. The waggons are much smaller, more or less in 1 : 22. That´s why your 1 / 18th soldiers bang their head at the wagon roofs. They did not use shiny brass rails WW 2. 

Google for Heeresfeldbahn to find books and links. Most will be in German of course. For WW 2 most will be in standard gauge. Narrow gauge is too small to transport heavy weapons and machinery. Maybe beer, bratwurst and sauerkraut, but not Tigers and Panthers. 

Have Fun 

Juergen / Fritz


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Rocky:

Pretty kewl.

I have been looking for the WWII German army figures, where did you buy them?

Thanks: Jeff


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

This may offend some readers. But please take it for what you think its worth. Years ago I worked with another carpenter who grew up in Germany during the war. One day at our lunch break, we were discussing war movies. During the conversation Tilo said "If it wasn't for the Nazis, the movie industry would not have made some of the fortunes that they did". Now we can credit them with helping to expand our modelling horizons.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

*Hey Jeff, try Small Joes dot com. I think they still carry the FOV 1/18th American and German troops, they work the best size wise with the LGB. THe 21st Century and dragon 1/18th figures are taller.*

*As for the modeling, I am NOT a rivit counter. I use the LGB because I could not afford the 64mm large Euro scale, that is if I could find it. I like the 1/18~1/20 figures and I do pretty well with the LGB merging them together. True, I can't put my Tigers or Panthers on the flatcars, but you can still get the Kubels, Pk40s, as well as my SDkfz 9 halftrack and SDkfz222s, SDkfz251s on them. I like playin' with the WWII figures and the LGB. And that's what counts, what the owner of the toys thinks. I can cut the troops down to size by removing their boots or cutting down their legs a bit. Hey I have fun with it. I think some others might too, that's why I share my pictures and ideas.*

*Rocky*


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

If it wasn't for the Nazis, the movie industry would not have made some of the fortunes that they did". Now we can credit them with helping to expand our modelling horizons. 

So after they milked the Nazi theme, Hollywood invented wars in other parts of the world? Just to make profit? 

We got the films, so when will we see the first large scale layouts with a Koerean or Vietnam theme? Any Afghan or Iraque railways out there? 
Anybody modelling the Bagdad Railway? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berlin-Baghdad_Railway 

Have Fun 

Juergen / Fritz


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

WWI would make a better topic for several reasons if you are a narrow gauge fan. A lot more of it on all fronts. And, just to make Juergen's day, one can use small sectional track! 

http://www.buntbahn.de/modellbau/vi...&start=0&sid=4f4060f4b945975d90cc079a8e9e7c07


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

There was plenty of narrow gauge, mainly 600 and 750 mm, used by military forces during and after WW 2. 
The 1 : 35 modellers sometimes show very well built dioramas with track and trains. 

http://www.die-feldbahnsinnigen.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=57 

WW 1 is more difficult to model. Not many figures with Pickelhauben (spiked helmets) in larger scales offered. 

Have Fun 

Juergen / Fritz


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By Fritz on 17 Apr 2010 05:05 AM 
If it wasn't for the Nazis, the movie industry would not have made some of the fortunes that they did". Now we can credit them with helping to expand our modelling horizons. 



So after they milked the Nazi theme, Hollywood invented wars in other parts of the world? Just to make profit? 

We got the films, so when will we see the first large scale layouts with a Koerean or Vietnam theme? Any Afghan or Iraque railways out there? 
Anybody modelling the Bagdad Railway? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berlin-Baghdad_Railway 

Have Fun 

Juergen / Fritz 


Those wars just aren't as popular as the "Great War". Hollywood is still milking World War II, to this day. One fact that has made making films about the Nazis easy, is their impeccable record keeping. They were sticklers for detail, which I believe is a German trait more so than any one group or party. Thanks to German engineering, we have our trains.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 17 Apr 2010 08:03 AM 
WWI would make a better topic for several reasons if you are a narrow gauge fan. A lot more of it on all fronts. And, just to make Juergen's day, one can use small sectional track! 

http://www.buntbahn.de/modellbau/vi...9a8e9e7c07 

I feel that I am leading this thread into another direction. But I just can't help connecting the topic with films. If anyone is interested in movies about World War I, there is a French film, "A Very Long Engagement" that I thought was exellent. It is in French with English subtitles. The girl in the movie is the same one that was in The DaVinci Code, with Tom Hanks. One of my all time favorite movies about WWI is the original "All Quiet On The Western Front" with Lou Ayers. There was a remake in the seventies, I believe, with Richard Thomas, (The Waltons), which I thought was also very good.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

True Juergen, and just yesterday, I was surprised to see ranges of WWI German and US soldier kits at a local store. But a LOT more for WWII.


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Dan, 
You have a good idea about films. It may also be a good idea to look at commercial films with a critical eye. ( For example, Von Ryan's Express was filmed in the 1960's using Italian State Railways (FS) equipment). Hollywood had an SP Pacific that fitted out with "euro" buffers and smoke deflectors for pseudo-location shots. Many such movies involved passenger equipment, which may be of little help to you. I would suspect that official films and periodicals from occupied countries during WWII would not depict the kind of austere conditions that actually existed. Perhaps someone has scholarly knowledge of a film like "The Train" and its equipment. ( You could occasionally see an overhead photo of a train in the old Burton Benjamin TV series The Twentieth Century). 

cheers


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

I doubt that I would do do this. The LGB and Playmobil equipment is colorful and whimsiical, as it should be.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Heck, Lehmann would not touch DRG for whatever reason...as for occupation era stuff.... Well, Liliput did, have some here! in H0/H0e!


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Rocky - 
Take a look in this forum. 
Maybe there are some photos that are useful. 
http://forum.panzer-archiv.de/viewtopic.php?t=3659


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Rocky:

Thanks for the poop.

Like you, just playing with my German trains. 


Jeff


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By Tom Leaton on 17 Apr 2010 09:32 AM 
Dan, 
You have a good idea about films. It may also be a good idea to look at commercial films with a critical eye. ( For example, Von Ryan's Express was filmed in the 1960's using Italian State Railways (FS) equipment). Hollywood had an SP Pacific that fitted out with "euro" buffers and smoke deflectors for pseudo-location shots. Many such movies involved passenger equipment, which may be of little help to you. I would suspect that official films and periodicals from occupied countries during WWII would not depict the kind of austere conditions that actually existed. Perhaps someone has scholarly knowledge of a film like "The Train" and its equipment. ( You could occasionally see an overhead photo of a train in the old Burton Benjamin TV series The Twentieth Century). 

cheers


Tom,

I had forgotten about "The Train". Excellent film.


----------



## Paul Stanton (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Rocky!

Joachim Schmidt's gallery may be helpful.

http://h1336311.stratoserver.net/bg...;thema=256

This site has some interesting DVD's

http://www.germanwarfilms.com/

And I purchased a book thru eBay some time ago that should still be available.

Die Deutsche Reichsbahn 1939-1945
Zwischen Ostfront und Atlanticwall
Andreas Knipping/Reinhard Schulz

transpress spezial

ISBN 3-613-71299-7
ISBN 978-3-613-71299-7

Paul


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

* Thanks Paul !!! 
That'll help a bunch, almost exactly what I was looking for  

Rocky*


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

You can always use your Nazi figures for pre WW 2 settings. Indiana Jones met a few: 

http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e341/Kraehwinkle/Figuren/7245Jones5.jpg 

In this case with a Gn15 skip. 

Don´t forget to celebrate May 8th. The 65th anniversary of liberation or surrender day. 


Have Fun 

Juergen / Fritz


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

Really enjoyed some of the pictures I have seen from this thread. One of my other many hobbies is collecting WWII German goodies. And I have thought about wanting to do a WWII German train. Always wondered if the LGB stuff was accurate and if it was appropriate for the WWII era. And I will say that it is not easy to find WWII German figures in 1/24th or there about. But it looks like those LGB railroad guys are appropriate, just not very detailed. See you on the bahn. 

Doug


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Some have modified the Preiser/Pola 1:22,5 fire fighters as soldiers. I foget where I saw this.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

*The problem with the LGB stuff is that it is Narrow gauge with only one buffer on each end other than 2. *
*I hope to change this on my locos and special cars/tailcars first. It'd be nice if I can figure out a way to *
*spring load them so they mate up to each other and can expand in or out on curves to keep the realizm. *
*So many ideas, sooo little time. Oh yeah, I'm experimenting on making a few 3 axle freight cars using a *
*"floating" center axle on a few Playmoble flatcars. I'll keep you all informed *

*Rocky*


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Rocky -

If you have deeeeep pockets you can always buy a few of these cars below.
You get spring loaded buffers, the correct coupling and also the correct gauge - 64mm.
Still a scale of 1:22.5 but in standard gauge, not narrow gauge.
This car is made by FGB of Berlin, Germany


----------

